# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Biophotonen therapie

## Droppiet

Is er iemand die ervaring heeft met Biophotonen therapie? Er wordt beweert dat dit helpt bij een groot aantal klachten en ziektes.
Naar mijn idee is het een redelijk nieuwe therapie. Maar er lijkt nog weinig onderzoek naar te zijn gedaan. 
Toch zijn er wel veel biofotonen therapeuten in Nederland.
Ik ben benieuwd of er mensen zijn met positieve ervaringen over deze therapie?? Er is op fora weinig te vinden over ervaringen van mensen.

Ik heb zelf last van chronische spier en gewrichtsklachten. En denk er over na om deze therapie eens te proberen.

Hier een linkje met wat meer informatie: http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...-therapie.html

----------


## Flogiston

Biofotonen bestaan niet. Fotonen wel - dat zijn gewoon "brokjes" elektromagnetische straling. Biofotonen zijn een bedenksel van iemand die geld wil verdienen.

Biofotonen zijn niet nieuw, zoals je denkt, maar juist al oud. Ze komen telkens terug, maar steeds onder een nieuwe naam.

Dit zie je vaker gebeuren bij onzinbehandelingen uit het extreem alternatieve circuit. Men bedenkt een behandeling, die totale onzin is. Maar door er een leuk klinkende naam aan te geven, en door wat ingewikkelde termen te gebruiken, lijkt het net alsof het echt werkt, en alsof er een wetenschappelijke basis is.

Het duurt een tijdje voordat het bedrog doordringt. Een lekker bekkende hype verspreidt zich namelijk altijd sneller dan de ontnuchterende waarheid, gewoon omdat het verhaal zo leuk en positief lijkt.

Maar na een tijdje dringt het tot iedereen door dat het om bedrog gaat. Dan kan zo'n behandeling natuurlijk niet meer worden verkocht.

Althans... niet meer onder die naam...

Dus wat gebeurt er: het blijft even stil. Soms twee jaar, soms wel vijf jaar. Daarna komt dezelfde onzinbehandeling weer terug, maar nu onder een nieuwe naam. De meeste mensen hebben een kort geheugen, dus die leggen het verband niet met de onzin die een paar jaar eerder is ontmaskerd. Vervolgens begint de hele hype opnieuw.

Meestal kun je het bedrog vrij eenvoudig herkennen, tenminste, als je weet waar je op moet letten.

Kijk eens naar de wetenschappelijk klinkende termen. Probeer vervolgens te ontdekken wat die termen zouden moeten betekenen. Bij biofotonen zul je tot de ontdekking komen dat geen enkele term ooit wordt uitgelegd! Dat kan namelijk niet: die termen zijn immers bedenksels.

Een andere test is te kijken naar de onderbouwing van de nieuwe "therapie". Vaak wordt er geschermd met "onderzoek aan universiteiten". Soms worden die universiteiten zelfs genoemd. Het opvallende is echter dat er nooit wordt verwezen naar een publicatie... Met andere woorden, het blijft bij een (loze) bewering.

Zie je dus een artikel met
- ingewikkelde termen waarvan de betekenis onbekend is
- verwijzingen naar onderzoeken die niet worden genoemd
dan weet je dat het om een onzintherapie gaat.

----------

